# Arrow Wraps...?



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ek het voor ek oorgeskakel het na fobs toe wraps gebruik. Die lekker ding van wraps is dat dit baie makliker is om te refletch. Jy hoef nie meer te sukkel om eers die pyl skoon te kry van die ou gom ens nie. En soos jy se Engee dit maak die pyl baie meer sigbaar


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I used to wrap my arrows but stopped a few years ago.
True, it does make them easier to find & gives them a nice look.

I remember seeing a post on another site about the same topic.
One of the guys posted some pics of his wrapped arrows.
The arrows looked like works of art! Absolutely beautiful!
He had dozens of different arrows and wraps. A nice hobby but only for the extremely wealthy here in S.A. Arrows are far too expensive down here.
When I'm in the States in January, I'm taking a spare suitcase just for arrows.

I think I may just wrap the next set of arrows I buy again...


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek gebruik geel wraps op my pyle.
















Maar teen R80.00 raak dit nogal duur om te gebruik.

Dit maak 'n groot verskil om die pyl in die veld te soek.

As daar goed koper wraps op die mark kom gaan ek 'n klient wees.

Gerhard


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*duur wraps*

Ek het al die papiertjies bekyk, maar dis duur...
Toe begin ek wonder of n mens dit nie self kan maak, miskien "sticker papier" as n mens so iets kry en n kleur printer


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*arrow artwork*

In former times the arrow was just an arrow for me.
But for the last hunts I emphasized more and more on my arrows.
You may think - what a crazy guy but for me the arrow is a very essential
part in bowhunting. In the end I will kill an animal with it.
Therefore I am keeping accuracy and passion when cutting, fletching and
gluing arrows and resurrected the elegancy of arrow wraps for me.

Attached are some pics.
Maybe you like it.









































Shoot straight

Frank


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome stuff Frank.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is very nice wraps you have there Frank!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Arrow cresting*

Engee dit lyk bef$$$k,net duur(die wrapping).Ek doe dit sommer met verskillende kleure spuitverf.Draai insulation tape,redelik wyd aan 2 plekke op die pyl,sodat jy nie die res van die pyl ook sprei nie, waar jy die cresting wil he.Laat dit droog word en trek dan die tape af.Party van die soorte verf werk nogal moer mooi.Dis net n bietjie tydsaam.My nommer 0828807867.As jy n fout maak kry jy dit maklik met acetone af.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

*arrow wraps*

Ek het begin om wraps te maak met jou persoonlike detail op. Jy se vir my wat jy daar op geskryf wil he en ek print dit vir jou op. Dit kos jou R80 vir 20 5" wraps en R80 vir 22 4" wraps. Laat weet maar as julle belangstel. My advertensie sal hopenlik volgende maand in die bowhunter loop. Die geskryf fletch jy dan sodat dit tussen die fletches sit deur jou nock te draai en glo my die fletch sit op die wrap. My email is [email protected]


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Engee, how are your wrapped arrows shooting?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hannes,

Dit lyk baie nice.

Kan jy wraps maak wat reflect in die nag as lig daar op val?

Vir my is dit die groot rede hoekom ek met wraps op my pyle begin speel het.

Sien uit daarna om jou advertensie in die bowhunter te sien.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Kelly

Those arrows are shooting great, the wraps on them are really nice, thanks!

Hannes

Dit lyk baie nice, Redge het my vertel van die wraps wat jy maak. Ek skiet nou al so 3 jaar met arrow wraps op my pyle, alhoewel dit soms duur is en 'n pyn in die gat is om in die hande te kry bly dit maar nog nice!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hannes.

Those wraps are great! When I get the time to go hunting someday I'll definitly keep you in mind. I've just got to try and remember where I put my bow.


----------

